# [Kaufberatung] Plasma-TV (Panasonic vs LG)



## Lesso (26. November 2010)

Ich möchte mir zu Weihnachten einen Plasma TV schenken.
Plasma, nicht LCD, weil man für weniger Geld mehr Zoll bekommt, einen höheren Kontrast und eine enorme Reaktionszeit.
Die größten Nachteile (Einbrennen und Lebensdauer) stören mich nicht, bzw. denke ich das ich sie größtenteils vermeiden kann.

Nun habe ich ganz nach dem Motto: Geizhals >> nach Beliebtheit ordnen (und andere Optionen eingrenzen) schonmal 2 bis 3 interessante Geräte gefunden. Nur irritieren mich teilweise die Preisunterschiede (teurer obwohl offensichtlich schlechter).

1. LG Electronics 50PK350
2. Panasonic TX-P42S20E
3. Panasonic TX-P46U20

Meine wesentlichen Fragen:
- Sind die Plasmas (wie die LCDs) erst ab 200Hz 3D-fähig?
- Wieso kostet der Panasonic TX-P46U20 genau so viel wie der LG-Plasma obwohl er einen höheren Verbrauch hat, einen geringeren Kontrast und eine geringere Bildschirmdiagonale? (Habe ich was übersehen was den Preis des "Panasonic TX-P46U20" gerechtfertigt)?
- Habt ihr gernerell einen Hinweis welcher Fernseher sein Geld wohl eher wert wäre? Weil mir doch das Bild am wichtigsten ist und auf ein paar Zoll verzichte ich gerne wenn es das an einer anderen Stelle wett macht?!

Ich wäre über jede Beratung/Hilfe erfreut


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (26. November 2010)

Hi,
ich habe mich vor etwas über einem Jahr hier auch beraten lassen vor dem Kauf eines Plasmas,
mir wurde von vornherein Panasonic empfohlen und von LG abgeraten, dem Rat bin ich gefolgt und habe mir den TX-P42S10E geholt, habe es nicht bereut, BlueRay und DVD schaun über die PS3 is ne wahre Pracht.

Würd ich wieder vor der Wahl stehen würde ich deinen Vorschlag Nr.3 nehmen.
(Man ey, verdammt günstig die Teile, trotz neuerer Generation ..... )

Ob LG jetzt wirklich so schlecht is, kann ich nicht beurteilen ....


----------



## Lesso (26. November 2010)

Hmm, das ist also eine neue Version?
Wieso hat die dann "nur" 400Hz Subfield Motion und nich 600Hz wie die alte?
Das is merkwürdig. Gibts denn noch nen Grund warum du die Neue kaufen würdest (außer der Bildschirmdiagonale)?


----------



## p00nage (27. November 2010)

Also ohne ausstattung, wenn man die nicht braucht und rein vom Bild her soll die PK reihe nen super p/l haben. Und die sind alle nicht 3D fähig, der günstigste 3D -palsma dürfte der C6970 von Samsung sein. Die Panasonic sollen irgend nen Problem mit Schwarzwertpumpen haben wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung hab. Viel informationen zu den einzelnen Tv´s findest du Hifi-forum. Ich kann dir ma den link raus suchen.

Hier der Link zu den Verschiedenen Herstellern


----------



## fuddles (29. November 2010)

Die Panasonics sollen mit der Zeit blasser werden.
Die LGs aus der PK Reihe bedürfen aufjedenfall viel Einstellungsarbeit am Anfang. Danach geben die ein gutes Bild ab. Etwas Leuchtschwächer wie die teureren Kollegen.
Ich hab den 50PK350. Für den Preis bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## keendeen (2. Dezember 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Die Panasonics sollen mit der Zeit blasser werden.
> Die LGs aus der PK Reihe bedürfen aufjedenfall viel Einstellungsarbeit am Anfang. Danach geben die ein gutes Bild ab. *Etwas Leuchtschwächer wie die teureren Kollegen.*
> Ich hab den 50PK350. Für den Preis bin ich sehr zufrieden.



also es sind alle leuchtschwach?


----------



## fuddles (2. Dezember 2010)

Die Panels in der PK Serie sind alle die selben. Sie unterscheiden sich nur durch die Filter Folien, Anschlüsse und die Software. Ich würde sagen alle PKs sind etwas leuchtschwächer als teurere Konkurrenz Produkte.
Live hab ich einen LG 60PK250, LG 50PK350 und 950 gesehen. Bei allen dasselbe.


----------



## Per4mance (2. Dezember 2010)

ich hab schon ne weile nen th42pz80 und bin immer noch sehr zufrieden. hab damals ewig nen neuen tv gesucht und mich für plasma entschieden wo man eig an einem panasonic oder pioner nicht vorbeikommt.

ich kenn die aktuellen pana/pio plasmas nicht würde aber wieder einen kaufen.


nur falls du darauf zocken willst würd ich eher keinen plasma nehmen.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (3. Dezember 2010)

Areos schrieb:


> nur falls du darauf zocken willst würd ich eher keinen plasma nehmen.




Aber grade wegen zocken habe ich mich (mit) für nen Plasma damals entschieden .... aufgrund der fast nicht vorhandenen Reaktionszeit!
Da kommt der beste LCD nicht mit .....


----------



## riedochs (3. Dezember 2010)

Meine Frau und ich haben uns zu Weihnachten verfrüht den hier geschenkt: Panasonic TX-P46VT20 und sind mehr als glücklich keinen LCD genommen zu haben. Das 3D kommt auch ganz gut.


----------



## mikemill (3. Dezember 2010)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Aber grade wegen zocken habe ich mich (mit) für nen Plasma damals entschieden .... aufgrund der fast nicht vorhandenen Reaktionszeit!
> Da kommt der beste LCD nicht mit .....



Naja, ob nun 3 ms oder 0,3 ms macht für das menschliche Augen keinen Unterschied, oder? 

Interessanter: Wie verhält es sich mit Inputlag-Zeiten? ...bei diesen Plasmageräten?

VG!


----------



## Schwabe1983 (6. Dezember 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Meine Frau und ich haben uns zu Weihnachten verfrüht den hier geschenkt: Panasonic TX-P46VT20 und sind mehr als glücklich keinen LCD genommen zu haben. Das 3D kommt auch ganz gut.




Wie sieht es denn bei dir mit Einfahren aus?
Bin seit ca. 20-30 Std mit dem Kontrast und der Helligkeit runter und zoome die Senderlogos noch weg. Wie lange machst du das noch bzw. machst du das auch so? Man soll ja anscheinend die ersten 100 Stunden den Kontrast und die Helligkeit etwas zurückfahren.

greetz


----------



## The_Rock (6. Dezember 2010)

> Die Panasonics sollen mit der Zeit blasser werden.



Das ist aber bei allen Plasmageräten so 
Nur sollte man das nicht so schnell merken (in 10 Jahren vielleicht!?). Außer man dreht gleich dauerhaft die Helligkeit volle Pulle hoch...

Was das Zocken angeht: Nachdem ich den Plasma eingefahren hab (etwa 100 Stunden), hab ich alles mögliche rauf und runtergezockt. Da waren mitunter 10-Stunden Sessions mit statischen Anzeigen dabei. Eingebrannt ist nach mittlerweile 2 Jahren noch nix. Da sollte man sich keine Sorgen mehr machen 
Und ja, ein Plasma hat keine Reaktionszeit (also 0ms). Natürlich sollte man alle (unnötigen) Bildverbesserer ausschalten, da diese einen mehr oder wenigen starken Lag erzeugen können.




> Naja, ob nun 3 ms oder 0,3 ms macht für das menschliche Augen keinen Unterschied, oder?


Die "3-5ms" sind theoretische Bestwerte. Davon sollte man sich nicht blenden lassen 
Normalerweise merkt man aber trotzdem nix... jedoch addiert sich dieser Wert dann noch mit dem Input-Lag, und je nach Hersteller (und vor allem Preisklasse  ) können da schon unspielbare Summen rauskommen.
Wenn man sich also nen LCD/LED TV fürs Zocken holt, sollte man sich vorher auf alle Fälle schlau machen (Foren, Tests, etc). Gibt auch recht gute Geräte für Zocker

BTT: Panasonic TVs waren bisher bei Gamern sehr beliebt, weil sie meist sehr niedrige Input-Lags hatten. Da sie -neben Pioneer- auch die meiste Erfahrung im Plasma Bereich haben, würde ich auch heute wieder zu nem Panasonic greifen. Ich kenn zwar keine aktuellen Tests (kann sich durchaus alles geändert haben ), hab mich aber letztens mal wieder in nem TV Laden umgeschaut. Ohne auf die Marke/Typ zu achten, fand ich letztendlich das Bild eines Panasonic Plasmas am besten. Wirkte nen Ticken plastischer/klarer als bei LG oder Samsung (gleiche Preisklasse).


----------



## fuddles (6. Dezember 2010)

> Das ist aber bei allen Plasmageräten so
> Nur sollte man das nicht so schnell merken (in 10 Jahren vielleicht!?). Außer man dreht gleich dauerhaft die Helligkeit volle Pulle hoch...


Laut einigen Berichten aus Bluray Disc.de und HiFi Forum verlieren die Panasonics ( paar Modelle wohl nicht alle ) ihren Schwarzwert überdurchschnittlich schnell.



> Wirkte nen Ticken plastischer/klarer als bei LG oder Samsung (gleiche Preisklasse).



Was ich gesehen habe stimmt das so. Samsungs sind aber die Besten ( im gesamten gesehen ) bei LCD/LED.


----------



## Sash (6. Dezember 2010)

naja ich zieh meinen 200hz led vor. ausser vielleicht bei den thx modellen von panasonic, aber die kosten auch ab 3500€ aufwärts.. bei den großen eher 6k..


----------



## The_Rock (7. Dezember 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Laut einigen Berichten aus Bluray Disc.de und HiFi Forum verlieren die Panasonics ( paar Modelle wohl nicht alle ) ihren Schwarzwert überdurchschnittlich schnell.



Hm, ok. Hab da schon ne Zeit lang nicht mehr vorbeigeschaut.




> Was ich gesehen habe stimmt das so. Samsungs sind aber die Besten ( im gesamten gesehen ) bei LCD/LED.



Ich meinte ja auch nur die Plasma TVs 
Bei LCD/LED stimm ich dir zu. Da würd ich auch zu nem Samsung greifen.
Sony find ich auch noch gut, allerdings sind die meist immer etwas teuerer als die Konkurrenzprodukte...


----------



## p00nage (7. Dezember 2010)

naja Samsung baut teilweise auch keine so schlechten Plasmas, zumindest im 3D einstiegsbereich


----------



## Wenzman (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin jetzt kurz davor mir den LG 50px950 zu kaufen, der ist 3D fähig hat eine gute Reaktionszeit, 600 hz und ist mit 1400 € noch relativ günstig ( für solche Werte).
Zu Empfehlen wäre laut diverser Tests auch noch der 55le5500, aber da du ja einen plasma und keinen LED möchtest .....


----------



## -Masterchief- (9. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt ist ja der S20 aktuell und nicht der S10.
Ich werde mir auch den S20 zu Weihnachten anschaffen und er ist für den Preis (ca.560€) einfach nur der absolute Hammer in Sachen Bildqualität und Features etc.


----------



## p00nage (9. Dezember 2010)

vom P/L ist aber die Lg PK serie noch besser als der s20  wenns nur ums bild geht. Natürlich mit den richtigen Einstellungen. Es gibt einfach net DEN TV der alle anderen in den Schatten stellt, kommt halt immer drauf an was man braucht und will.


----------



## Wenzman (9. Dezember 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> vom P/L ist aber die Lg PK serie noch besser als der s20  wenns nur ums bild geht. Natürlich mit den richtigen Einstellungen. Es gibt einfach net DEN TV der alle anderen in den Schatten stellt, kommt halt immer drauf an was man braucht und will.


So und nicht anders !
Jeder Hersteller hat seine Vor- und Nachteile!


----------



## Riezonator (9. Dezember 2010)

Kurzes Preis Update:

In Düsseldorf macht saturn gerade werbung für den Pana 50U20 für 699€ günstigster INET Preis 
rd 730 plus ca 50Versand

Kp ob das Deutschlad weit gilt habs nur gerade in der Bushaltestelle gesehen


----------



## p00nage (9. Dezember 2010)

Der U20 ist ein Aktionsmodell des S20. Er verfügt nicht über den Umgebungslichtsensor, keinen VGA-Port (PC-Anschluss), ein schwächeres Soundsystem, kein Videotextspeicher und eine Beschichtung fehlt, das hab ich allerdings nicht so richtig mitbekommen. 
Außerdem fehlt ein HDMI-Anschluss, der U20 hat nur 2.

Das neue G13 Panel ist allerdings verbaut.
UND er kommt als Klavierlack in schwarz, keine Carbonoptik!


----------



## riedochs (11. Dezember 2010)

Schwabe1983 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn bei dir mit Einfahren aus?
> Bin seit ca. 20-30 Std mit dem Kontrast und der Helligkeit runter und zoome die Senderlogos noch weg. Wie lange machst du das noch bzw. machst du das auch so? Man soll ja anscheinend die ersten 100 Stunden den Kontrast und die Helligkeit etwas zurückfahren.
> 
> greetz



In der Anleitung steht nichts zum einfahren, von daher schalte ich den Plasma nur an und aus.


----------

